# The Rolling Stones 2013



## GuitarsCanada

The band is due to announce a world tour today. Standby for any Canadian dates


----------



## fretboard

Just to make my minimum characters, I'll say they'll be at the ACC instead of Skydome - but that's just a guess...

View attachment 2600

View attachment 2601


----------



## fretboard

Toronto is up on the video they posted - I see one of their tweets included "Mick Taylor Info is ready..."


----------



## fretboard

May 25th ACC??


----------



## fretboard

Confirmed for May 25th at the ACC in Toronto.

[video=youtube;L97lNnHNChE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=L97lNnHNChE[/video]


----------



## fretboard

And lastly, Mick Taylor will apparently be "special guesting" at each show - like he did in the December shows they played (just on Midnight Rambler at their London gigs...)


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I am sure many more dates will appear as the days move on

Early May Los Angeles Staples Center
May 5 Oakland Oracle Arena
May 8 San Jose HP Pavilion
May 11 Las Vegas MGM Grand Garden Arena
May 15 Anaheim Honda Center
May 25 Toronto Air Canada Centre
May 28 Chicago United Center
June 12 Boston TD North Garden
June 18 Philadelphia Wells Fargo Center


----------



## fretboard

$166 - $624.50 for Toronto tickets...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

fretboard said:


> $166 - $624.50 for Toronto tickets...


Pure madness.... and they will sell every seat


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

:tongue73:
View attachment 2602


----------



## Mooh

fretboard said:


> $166 - $624.50 for Toronto tickets...


How much should I be willing to spend for what is possibly the last opportunity to see The Rolling Stones?

My kid has already expressed an interest. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Sneaky

Mooh said:


> How much should I be willing to spend for what is possibly the last opportunity to see The Rolling Stones?
> 
> My kid has already expressed an interest.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


If you are just going for the Rolling Stones concert experience (and IMO why else would you go these days), just buy the cheap seats. They will have big screens up so you can see all the wrinkles and Mick's grandma arms just like you were in the front row. 


:tongue73: :banana:


----------



## keto

Mannnn they look ooooooold in that preview vid. Zero interest here, and I am a big fan of their music...well, take out the last 20 yrs or so.


----------



## Jimmy_D

I've seen them numerous times including at the gardens in 75, buffalo in 78, the "concert for the blind" in 79, then I saw the steel wheels tour and it almost ruined it for me, I passed on the sars concert in Toronto 10 years ago and will do the same for this one.

I think they were so good live back when, that to watch it now will destroy all my good memories...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I tried to get my kids to most of the big bands of my era. Took them to see the Stones when they did the SARS thing and actually knocked a bunch off the list in that one day with Rush and ACDC on the same bill. Got them to The Wall as well. Once these bands are gone its all over man. If you have never been to see them blow the cash. If you have seen them as many times as I have save save your money


----------



## fretboard

June 6th at the ACC up now too. Guess all the American's with their Citibank cards (only "regular" priced tickets available today were for Citibank card holders, of which there aren't many in Canada...) bought enough tickets this morning to warrant a second show. 

Nothing else under $750 each available today ($750, $1,200, $1,500 & $2,000 tickets are available today, if you have the ways and means).


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

fretboard said:


> June 6th at the ACC up now too. Guess all the American's with their Citibank cards (only "regular" priced tickets available today were for Citibank card holders, of which there aren't many in Canada...) bought enough tickets this morning to warrant a second show.
> 
> *Nothing else under $750 each available today* ($750, $1,200, $1,500 & $2,000 tickets are available today, if you have the ways and means).


SEVEN HUNDRED & FIFTY dollars???!!!!!!!sigiifa

I saw them in 1981 in Detroit for the Tattoo You tour. The cost for the whole bus package from T.O. to Detroit and back was $70.00. I also saw them in 1989 in Montreal. If the ticket was more than $20 I'd be surprised.


----------



## fretboard

If anyone needs some of the Satisfaction pre-sale codes - you can use either "exile" or "voodoo". Those will get you into the $166, $266, $466 or $625 tickets...

My brother was at that Silverdome show, oldguitarplayer. Don't see either of us hitting any shows this time around.

The Rolling Stones 12/1/81
The Silverdome, Pontiac, MI.
01. Take The A Train (0:14)
02. Under My Thumb (4:37)
03. When The Whip Comes Down (5:40)
04. Let's Spend The Night Together (5:10)
05. Shattered (4:54)
06. Neighbours (4:22)
07. Black Limousine (3:42)
08. Just My Imagination (11:00)
09. Twenty Flight Rock (1:44)
10. Going To A Go Go (4:39)
11. Let Me Go (6:17)
12. Time Is On My Side (4:13)
13. Beast Of Burden (7:32)
14. Waiting On A Friend (7:21)
15. Let It Bleed (7:49)

12/1/81 - Disc II:
01. You Can't Always Get What You Want (11:05)
02. Band Introductions (1:01)
03. Little T&A (4:01)
04. Tumbling Dice (6:13)
05. She's So Cold (4:51)
06. Hang Fire (3:29)
07. Miss You (9:16)
08. Honky Tonk Women (3:59)
09. Brown Sugar (3:47)
10. Start Me Up (6:35)
11. Jumping Jack Flash (11:50)
12. (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction (7:04)


----------



## fretboard

$85 tickets available here while they last:

http://www.rollingstones.com/tickets/

Similar to how I got tickets onstage in the backdrop for the Bigger Bang tour.


----------



## fretboard

Sign up here if anyone is after the $85 tickets - AEG will notify you when more $85 tickets are up for sale for the shows of your choice.

https://www.aeglive.com/promos/therollingstones/regform.html

View attachment 2894


----------



## fretboard

The Rolling Stones
Staples Center
Los Angeles, CA, USA

2013 May 3

Get Off of My Cloud (intro by UCLA Bruin Marching Band)
The Last Time
It's Only Rock & Roll
Paint It Black
Gimme Shelter
Wild Horses (with Gwen Stefani)
Factory Girl (first since 16 Oct 1997)
Emotional Rescue (live debut)
Respectable (with Keith Urban)
Doom and Gloom
One More Shot
Honky Tonk Women (followed by band introductions)
Before They Make Me Run (Keith)
Happy (Keith)
Midnight Rambler (with Mick Taylor)
Miss You
Start Me Up
Tumbling Dice
Brown Sugar
Sympathy For The Devil

You Can't Always Get What You Want (with the CSULB Cole Conservatory Chamber Choir)
Jumpin' Jack Flash


----------



## GuitarsCanada

That's a gas,gas,gas


----------



## Milkman

Should be no problem getting a seat as long as you have $600?


http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2013/may/03/rolling-stones-tickets-us-tour


----------



## fretboard

I think most folks who want to go would have signed up for the $85 tickets - or yes, I suppose some might want to drop $600 a ticket. For $100 including GO Train ride, I'll risk a night out and see where the mystery $85 tickets get me.

Can't imagine dropping $600 for a concert (unless it includes flight, hotel, and "homeopathic massage") - and I sure can't imagine how I'd react if I did and then learned the folks sitting right beside me paid 1/6th of what I did.

(Am I a bad Stones fan for admitting that I'd be overjoyed not having Start Me Up and Satisfaction on the set list the night I go?) 

Guess they had colour specific shirts for the teams of the Staples Centre - here's the Kings version, also had Lakers and Clippers colours.

View attachment 2984


----------



## Milkman

My point was that ticket sales are not going well with this tour. I watched a spot on the news while sitting in the AtLanta airport yesterday.

No problem getting seats in most cities. The word "disastrous" was used more than once, but that was mostly for dramatic effect as usual.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Milkman said:


> My point was that ticket sales are not going well with this tour. I watched a spot on the news while sitting in the AtLanta airport yesterday.
> 
> No problem getting seats in most cities. The word "disastrous" was used more than once, but that was mostly for dramatic effect as usual.


At $625.00 a seat in the highlighted area here, disastrous would be the correct word. Those seats will be dramatically reduced before this thing hits the stage.

View attachment 3125


----------



## fretboard

Don't believe they've sold out a show yet (not including the highly comp'd show in Vegas). The first few California shows weren't close (60% sold?) and although they announced 1,000 tickets at $85 each for each show, the first couple shows were much closer to 5,000 and they still can't fill the rinks. Depending on what you believe, it sounds like AEG paid The Stones $80,000,000 up front for the tour, so I do believe they stand to lose their collective shirts over this tour (not that I actually know). Didn't MLSE just hire the top guy or something from AEG?? No reason...

This isn't the whole line for $85 ticket holders at the first show in LA, but it doesn't look like fun. The line snakes back behind the square shaped building at the back of the picture... Most every show this tour has had multiple $85 ticket drops, and most of the floor/lower level seats get dropped in price from $600 to $175-$250 the day before or the day of the shows. 

View attachment 3127


----------



## GuitarsCanada

fretboard said:


> Don't believe they've sold out a show yet (not including the highly comp'd show in Vegas). The first few California shows weren't close (60% sold?) and although they announced 1,000 tickets at $85 each for each show, the first couple shows were much closer to 5,000 and they still can't fill the rinks. Depending on what you believe, it sounds like AEG paid The Stones $80,000,000 up front for the tour, so I do believe they stand to lose their collective shirts over this tour (not that I actually know). Didn't MLSE just hire the top guy or something from AEG?? No reason...
> 
> This isn't the whole line for $85 ticket holders at the first show in LA, but it doesn't look like fun. The line snakes back behind the square shaped building at the back of the picture... Most every show this tour has had multiple $85 ticket drops, and most of the floor/lower level seats get dropped in price from $600 to $175-$250 the day before or the day of the shows.
> 
> View attachment 3127


Madness. I put in for the $85 tickets as well but to be honest its not worth standing in line for 2 hours to get in. I have seen them 3 times before so not sure I would even be interested. Somebody will lose their jobs over this one. Huge blunder. They would have made great money at $160 or so a seat.


----------



## Steadfastly

fretboard said:


> Depending on what you believe, it sounds like AEG paid The Stones $80,000,000 up front for the tour, so I do believe they stand to lose their collective shirts over this tour (not that I actually know). Didn't MLSE just hire the top guy or something from AEG?? No reason...


This company and others like it have made concert tickets so expensive that it has made it difficult for many to justify buying a ticket and impossible for some. It wouldn't bother me to see them lose their shirt, pants and socks. They can keep their underwear.


----------



## fretboard

Dave Grohl was the guest last night on the tune Bitch

[video=youtube;NFA9FFCdmtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=NFA9FFCdmtQ[/video]


----------



## Guest

Once was enough for me.
Blind Benefit '79. Met Mick and John Belushi (MC'd the show).
Camping out for tickets at 'Zounds' in Scarberia was more fun.


----------



## fretboard

Lotta pictures here laristotle, if you need to relive those days... http://www.iorr.org/talk/read.php?1,1121808,1125054

Nice to hear they busted out Can't You Hear Me Knocking last night in LA with Mick Taylor.


----------



## fretboard

Would anyone really have expected Raptors versions??

View attachment 3193
View attachment 3194


----------



## GuitarsCanada

It would have been cool


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Tons of unsold seats for tonight's gig in Toronto. They have released 1st 10 rows and still can't sell them


----------



## fretboard

$85 mystery tickets got my buddy and I into the pit. By show time the joint was full. Carrie Underhill was the guest on It's Only Rock & Roll. Great sound where we were. Couple "light-hearted" mayor comments from Jagger. Oh the irony - Keith tossed me a pick, I caught it, take a look at it - it's a friggin' Darryl Jones pick... What are you going to do?

View attachment 3203


Gimme Shelter
View attachment 3204
View attachment 3205

It's Only Rock and Roll
View attachment 3206


Not sure what tune this was from - could be Tumbling Dice I suppose
View attachment 3207


For a little perspective on where the pit area was
View attachment 3208


Mick on the walkway surrounding the pit
View attachment 3209


----------



## Milkman

GuitarsCanada said:


> Tons of unsold seats for tonight's gig in Toronto. They have released 1st 10 rows and still can't sell them



That's what I have been hearing since tickets went on sale and not just in Toronto. 

The boys deserve respect for even surviving this long, but I think you can see a better band at this point in most clubs in Toronto and it won't cost you $$$$.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Milkman said:


> That's what I have been hearing since tickets went on sale and not just in Toronto.
> 
> The boys deserve respect for even surviving this long, but I think you can see a better band at this point in most clubs in Toronto and it won't cost you $$$$.


Its all about the price really. They were pricing regular lower bowl seats at $625 a pop. So basically you could be sitting at the back of the arena for $625 and the upper level tickets were like $366 

The so called VIP tickets were $1500 and above. This is an AEG screw-up and I assume someone has already lost their job over it. They guaranteed the Stones something like 80,000,000 for this tour, which is rather short and someone thought that people would shell out over $600 for a regular seat. They were wrong. In comes the $85 mystery tickets. Plus as of 6:30 last night you could purchase tickets just about anywhere in the arena including floors in the first 5 rows. No takers. The show was to start at 8 pm and never started until 9 pm. Every seat was full by start time. Guess what they did with all those tickets? Deeply discounted at the ticket windows.

Plus, here is another major screw-up. Take a look at those pictures and tell me why any sane person would pay $1500 or even $600 for a "front row seat" when the actual stage is like 60 feet or more from your seats. Richards came out on the walk once during the night. It's a total blunder on the part of the promoter AEG and they need to clean house


----------



## bolero

ack I wish I'd read this thread before...I would have waited to get tix, I just bought one today for thurs night but it's up in the nosebleeds 

oh well I have never seen them live before, still looking forward to it


----------



## fretboard

Have a great show, Bolero. I'll be heading down tonight with the hopes that my $85 ticket will get me back into the pit.

View attachment 3319


----------



## Milkman

GuitarsCanada said:


> Its all about the price really. They were pricing regular lower bowl seats at $625 a pop. So basically you could be sitting at the back of the arena for $625 and the upper level tickets were like $366
> 
> The so called VIP tickets were $1500 and above. This is an AEG screw-up and I assume someone has already lost their job over it. They guaranteed the Stones something like 80,000,000 for this tour, which is rather short and someone thought that people would shell out over $600 for a regular seat. They were wrong. In comes the $85 mystery tickets. Plus as of 6:30 last night you could purchase tickets just about anywhere in the arena including floors in the first 5 rows. No takers. The show was to start at 8 pm and never started until 9 pm. Every seat was full by start time. Guess what they did with all those tickets? Deeply discounted at the ticket windows.
> 
> Plus, here is another major screw-up. Take a look at those pictures and tell me why any sane person would pay $1500 or even $600 for a "front row seat" when the actual stage is like 60 feet or more from your seats. Richards came out on the walk once during the night. It's a total blunder on the part of the promoter AEG and they need to clean house


Well, yes, the ticket prices are insane.

It's a shame they have to go out like this. It's like watching a prize fighter who turns his past glory into pity by fighting well past when he should have retired.


----------



## bolero

wow where does one get the $85 tickets?

I may try & upgrade my seats if there are any unsold @the event


----------



## pattste

The Rolling Stones and Taylor Swift play "As Tears Go By".

[video=youtube;1gcFZO84DeU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gcFZO84DeU&nbsp; [/video]

Either they have quite the sense of humour or they're beyond pathetic, I can't really decide.


----------



## bolero

prolly the record label asking to throw pop guests up there...it also gives the band cred with all the teenybopper crowd, in the labels eyes

I saw the final TO show last night...nosebleed last row seats but the ACC is a small venue so visibility was still good...I wasn't willing to shill out $450 to upgrade my seats

but I was surprised: for a bunch of grandpa's those guys rocked it out!! fantastic show....mick was running all over & his voice was 100%, better even than that scorcese film, where his vocals were a bit thin he must have had a cold or something...he really belted them out last night. what a great frontman

Charlie is a machine...excellent playing by all, really good to see them play live I hope they make a DVD out of these shows


----------



## bagpipe

Looks like they're aging well!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Richards looks like he crawled out of his box


----------



## Milkman

LOL, nice photo shopped pics. Keef looks like frigging Gollum.


----------



## fretboard

I'd have to guess those aren't photo shopped...

View attachment 3586


----------

